# Dalton Utilities



## fredw (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone heard from the Dalton Utilities Quota Hunt drawing?

This is from their website:

_Dalton Utilities, with cooperation from the Georgia Department of Natural Resources (DNR), will be holding four quota hunts for deer during the 2004 hunting season.

Drawings for all hunts have been completed, based on applications received by or before the application deadline of September 7, 2004. All those chosen for hunts will be notified by letter mailed to address provided on the hunt application. _


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 17, 2004)

*I called and got a chewing...*

I called DNR@Armuchee they told me to call DU. I called DU the guy said he had hundreds to mail out and had no way of telling me. He said he would have them all mailed by next week(w/o 9/20/04). 

I understand this is in addition to the regular job. And they only do it out of the love for the deer and the safety of their employees. So I am not griping. 

If I don't hear anything by 9/24/04. I will call again.


----------



## dave (Sep 18, 2004)

fredw said:
			
		

> Anyone heard from the Dalton Utilities Quota Hunt drawing?
> 
> This is from their website:
> 
> ...



Nothing yet. 

Has anyone on here been drawn in the past? Everyone in my clan has been rejected in the past. Is it as great as the hype?


----------



## redneck1210 (Sep 19, 2004)

Ask bloodtrail about how good the hunting is. He went 2 years ago on the handicap hunt and said it was unbelievable. he said the deer were like rats up there. I'd say the success is like at least 80%. He saw I think 3 shooter bucks and killed a good 10 pt. I believe its as good as they say.   I'm waitng on my response as well. Last year they sent everyone a letter, not just the ones chosen. I guess we'll see.


----------



## redneck1210 (Sep 19, 2004)

Here's a pic of the deer he killed. He saw bigger ones after he shot it.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 23, 2004)

*Oh Yeah*

I say it is. I had a great area assigned to me. Had a small field and there were deer all over it at all times of the day. I killed a small 7 pointer. I got buck fever and left after the kill orI would have taken some does.

One thing they didn't tell me was Hunters for the Hungry was there accepting deer. If I would have known this ahead of time I would of filled every tag I had. There were that many does in the field.


----------



## Sweaty (Sep 23, 2004)

Me and my buddy got our rejection notices yesterday.  I am a personal friend of the guy who manages the place out there.  He says it is crawling with deer out there.  Too bad I ain't going to get see for my self.  Oh by the way for all you guys who think its the buddy system out there you're wrong.  I can assure you the drawing is on the up and up.


----------



## chilidawg (Sep 23, 2004)

*I was drawn the first year*

3 years ago I was drawn along with my son for an adult child hunt. We saw about 40 deer just driving to our assigned area on the day we scouted. We walked into our zone and I saw a huge 10 pointer that would have went 140 -150 class easy. The day of the hunt my son woke up sick and we didn't get into the woods until 11 am. We still saw a bunch of does until it began to pour down rain around 2:30. We didn't shoot anything because a good clean shot wasn't offered. I would love to be drawn again by myself or with my sons.


----------



## whatman (Sep 23, 2004)

*p/c hunt*

my son killed a nine pt and a doe within the first 2hrs of the p/c  hunt 2 years a go on nov 16.  he had to pass on a 8pt that was a little smaller than the 9 he had killed because he was tagged out.  i've put in for it every year and have yet to have been drawn.  i was in a tree ten yards from him when he wacked both of those and it was 100 times better than if i had killed them. it is and awsome place for hunting.  the gon article on du had a picture of him although it did not have his name with it.  the buck is on the wall now.  last week he caught a 6.2 pound bass with his grandaddy the day after the hurricane we are gonna mount that also, he nick named the bass ivan the horrible.


----------



## willhuntforfood (Sep 24, 2004)

I got my rejection notice again this year,I would like to see D.U. and the nwr hunts come up with a priority system like the state does.Good luck ya'll


----------



## QUADSAC (Sep 24, 2004)

I got 2 rejection notices on the same day, they must be scared to let me hunt there. I didn't get my hopes up, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Wang Dang (Sep 24, 2004)

Myself and 3 friends were all rejected.  I have applied four times.  I've been accepted twice and rejected twice.  There are a lot of deer on that land.


----------



## dave (Sep 24, 2004)

Wang Dang said:
			
		

> Myself and 3 friends were all rejected.  I have applied four times.  I've been accepted twice and rejected twice.  There are a lot of deer on that land.



I got my letter today ... "We regret to inform you....." 

My whole group continues to get rejected year after year ..... I beginning to wonder if we saved the money we spend on stamps, we might be able to buy a hunt out west cheaper...... and definately sooner.


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 11, 2004)

Out of 4 of us who put in for the DU hunt, 2 of us were chosen (I was one of the lucky ones).   Funny thing is, I was chosen for the December hunt, which I had listed as my second choice.  My buddy had December listed as his first choice and was rejected.  I would have thought that they did it like WMA quota hunts where all of the slots are filled with first choices before moving on to second choices.  Go figure.


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 11, 2004)

*Campground near DU?*

Does anyone know of a campground near the Dalton Utilities land (within 20 minutes or so) ?  I would like to take my camper up, but noticed that no camping is allowed on the property?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 11, 2004)

Truitt, did Tim put in with you guys? I don't know of a campground in the area. From my house near Marietta it usually took less than an hour to get to and I just went home each day.


----------



## ryano (Oct 14, 2004)

*I got in on the handicap hunt*

for the 3rd year in a row but I think thats only because it never fills up the quota.....it is absolutely a zoo over there..... Our percentage that year was like 180% or so which is unbelievable!!!! There was like 41 hunters and over 70 deer were taken. The buck above was a nice one! I think thats the one that was drug out of the woods with my four wheeler and also if I remember correctly my friend Shawn was the one that snapped that pic.....  i cant remember the guys name off hand (is he a Woodys member? Dude, if you see this message, drop me a email!)   

I will be over there the 6th and 7th of November and will fill everyone in about the hunt......All I can say is, if you keep getting rejected, KEEP ON TRYING! It is well worth the wait believe me..........Happy Hunting everyone!


----------

